
Smartphone head lump more substantial in young adult age group - tannhaeuser
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-21625-1
======
crims0n
Author corrections:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-49153-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-49153-6)

...and Time article disputing the findings:
[https://time.com/5611036/teenagers-skull-
horns/](https://time.com/5611036/teenagers-skull-horns/)

~~~
striking
Snopes has a good summary here too [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/cell-
phones-horns-skulls/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/cell-phones-horns-
skulls/)

------
jacknews
sorry, I really need a translation for this. I feel dumb just reading the
abstract, or even the title.

~~~
dpark
Bone spurs (extoses) are now commonly found in the back of the skull. Their
existence is highly correlated with forward head posture. Forward head posture
has some correlation with high levels of smartphone use. Hence the extremely
editorialized “smartphone head lump“.

There are a lot of concerns with the paper and it’s findings, including
whether the authors actually found bone spurs at all or if they were looking
at the normal anatomy and simply interpreting it wrongly.

~~~
tannhaeuser
OP here. Sorry about the editorialization but the original title would be
extremely puzzling to the HN crowd without a medical background, and it didn't
fit the space constraints for titles in the first place. Moderators, feel free
to change the title to something more acceptable (I didn't manage to find a
readable headline by leaving out words).

